# Sundown 12/26/09



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2009)

Got out for an hour and half or so after work today, right when it started to rain pretty steadily.  As expected the bumps were nice and soft.  I got soaked, but had a lot of fun, well worth going out.  The upper section was mostly the same, especially in the money line, maybe a bit deeper, some of the other bumps were getting skied in too.  The lower bumps were more defined for the most part, but a lot of cross cuts and wall bumps.  The snow was easily soft enough to work with, if there had been more than just me there would have been some good lines skied in in short order.

A few crappy cell phone pics:




















Let me know if you don't see the pics above...


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 26, 2009)

Glad to see they finally have the 'moguls' sign up. There were lots of shocked faces atop the temptor head wall
on Thursday.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 26, 2009)

Bumps look pretty good! The niar and warmer temps forecast overnight should make for some sweet turns tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2009)

What time did you get on the hill at? I bailed shortly after 4:30 and by looking at your pics you probably started shortly after that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What time did you get on the hill at? I bailed shortly after 4:30 and by looking at your pics you probably started shortly after that.



I got out of work a little before 4, and slowly got ready to go skiing, it was probably about 4:15-4:30 by the time I got out there.  I was looking for you, but I guess you left already...


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope it holds up. I had a TON of melt down here at the shoreline. I think I still had a good 6 to 8 inches of snow in my yard and it was all gone by the time I went to bed last night. This morning, even the piles from shoveling are almost gone and probably will be by the time I get back from watching some football this afternoon.


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

It holds up better than you'd think. Get on out there and enjoy the spring bumps today!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2009)

They have plenty of base down, a little rain isn't going to wash it all away.  I'm not too worried yet, besides cold temperatures will return tomorrow night and through the week so they can start making snow again where needed.


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 27, 2009)

severine said:


> It holds up better than you'd think. Get on out there and enjoy the spring bumps today!



I would love to, but, as sad as this is to say: I need to see if my football team can clinch a playoff berth today! I guess I will have to get out there for a little night skiing this week to make up for my football induced slacking. ;-)


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh yea.. and I forgot to mention: I SUCK at the bumps! Brian can confirm! hahaha


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> I would love to, but, as sad as this is to say: I need to see if my football team can clinch a playoff berth today! I guess I will have to get out there for a little night skiing this week to make up for my football induced slacking. ;-)


:lol: That's okay. Gotta do what you gotta do. Wishing I could get out there and ski but my knee won't stand for this spring-like snow right now so I'm living vicariously through the guys. Good luck to your team!


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 27, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: That's okay. Gotta do what you gotta do. Wishing I could get out there and ski but my knee won't stand for this spring-like snow right now so I'm living vicariously through the guys. Good luck to your team!



I know it isn't my place to say this since I don't have all the facts about the condition of your knee, but many times the best thing to do is strengthen the problem area so stability is restored. Sure, you shouldn't go out there and hammer the crap out of it, but hitting a quiet run or two will put light stress on the muscles and, in response, they grow stronger and more stable. Either way, I hope your knee gets better soon! Would love to hit a few runs with the two of you next time I am there.


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> I know it isn't my place to say this since I don't have all the facts about the condition of your knee, but many times the best thing to do is strengthen the problem area so stability is restored. Sure, you shouldn't go out there and hammer the crap out of it, but hitting a quiet run or two will put light stress on the muscles and, in response, they grow stronger and more stable. Either way, I hope your knee gets better soon! Would love to hit a few runs with the two of you next time I am there.


Oh, I agree. But I have trouble with heavy snow as it is, so probably best not to overdo it today. I'm going to try to get out during the day this week. And yes, would love to meet up with you sometime at the mighty Sundown!


----------

